# How much do cigarettes cost in Canada?



## sfwilshire

I'll probably get scolded for even asking, but DH wonders how much his favorite cigs (Marlboro) are going to cost in Canada. He's taking along two cartons, but that won't last him for the 22 days we'll be there.

Here you can find them for around $31 a carton. We drove past a store that had them for $26 in Georgia or North Carolina Sunday. We should have stopped and bought a carton or two. I know they are much higher in the Northeastern US.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## IreneLF

A carton is north of $60 here in NJ (dont know exactly as no one smokes here anymore). I'd be curious to know how high in W. Canada too.
I'd take another carton or whatever else is needed and put the money saved towards gas.


----------



## pwrshift

Not a smoker but you might be able to buy them cheaper in the duty free shops as you cross the border.

Brian


----------



## vanclan

I'm not a smoker, but I know it will certainly cost you a lot more than in the USA!  (Yup you guessed it ...our government getting its share through the taxes again!!)  I'll try to remember to ask someone at work tomorrow and get an answer for you.


----------



## John Cummings

My nephew who lives in Calgary told me that cigarettes cost about $80 per carton. I am not sure if they have Marlboro or not. Your best bet would be the duty free store at the US border if driving or airport if flying.


----------



## vanclan

*Back with an answer....*

Talked to two smokers at work today....  and have several bits of info to share with you.  
First, Marlboro are not available in Ontario.  They both told me that Marlboro is a US brand not available in Canada.  

That said, be careful how many you bring into Canada.  The customs imiigration laws state that you may bring 200 cigarettes and 50 cigars and 200g of loose tobacco (per person.)  Any above that amount, you would have to pay the applicable taxes. 

They said a carton here in Ontario would probably cost you at least $60.00

So their sugestion was to stop at the duty free store before you cross the border into Canada.  I don't shop duty free so I'm not much help giving you advice about that.  

Hope this has helped.


----------



## shagnut

You should have bought them in NC. I used to buy Mom's Misty 100 for $22 . I don't think Marlboro's are too much higher. No wonder they have so much No wonder there's so much smuggling of cigaretts up north!!!  shaggy


----------



## sfwilshire

Shaggy,

We stopped in Murphy NC just before this trip and at that particular location, they were higher than at home. So we bought one more carton (for a total of three) near Nashville before we flew out. DH just made it home with a couple of packs left.

He ask at a store and was also told that they are not allowed to sell Marlboro there. We saw packages of their cigarettes selling for more than $8.

A construction worker ask him for a smoke one day and he held up his empty pack (we were living in a construction zone our miserable second timeshare week .... lengthy review to follow). The guy spouted several expletives indicating that a Marlboro would have been a real prize.

Sheila


----------



## PeelBoy

Surprisenobody gives you an answer.

Cigarette price varies depending on brands, provinces and locations within a city.  In Ontario where cigarette is the cheapest in Canada the price is very high from $65 to $80 a cartoon.

I was told years ago but could never verify it that cigarettes containing extras, e.g. perfume are not allowed in Ontario, and Marlboro is one of them.  I used to smoke Marlboro when living in Europe and Asia.

Most of the stores do not carry Marlboro, except:

1. Seven-Eleven Stores.  There are very few of them, and probably all of them are in downtown Toronto.  There is one at Eglinton and Dufferin.

2. Convenience stores in China town or Chinese communities, e.g. Scarborough, Markham and Richmond Hill.  Most of these stores are run from Koreans who also smoke Marlboro back home.  I suspect the selling is illegal but as long as you ask they will sell you a cartoon from the back office.

Since June 1 or so this year, no store can display cigarettes.  They are stored in the cabinet behind the store keeper.  Though you don't see them, ask and you will be served.


----------



## PeelBoy

Forgot to answer your question.

Marlboro in those convenience stores costs about $70 a cartoon (short regular white or red package).  King size is about $78.


----------



## KarenLK

Do you ever go near an Indian reservation? They are a lot cheaper there.


----------



## sfwilshire

The GPS quite often showed us going through or beside reservations. Didn't think to stop in any of the stores. Thanks for the tip for future reference.

Sheila


----------



## ownsherown

sfwilshire said:


> The GPS quite often showed us going through or beside reservations. Didn't think to stop in any of the stores. Thanks for the tip for future reference.
> 
> Sheila



In some places yes but not here in WA. name brand cigs are no cheaper on a reservation that in most stores and sometimes higher. Cartons here average depending on where you get them 55 to 70 a carton.


----------



## John Cummings

ownsherown said:


> In some places yes but not here in WA. name brand cigs are no cheaper on a reservation that in most stores and sometimes higher. Cartons here average depending on where you get them 55 to 70 a carton.



It is the same here in California regarding the Indian reservations. The Indians never had an agreement with California as they do in many other states.

In California, a carton of Marlboro's typically cost $30-32 at many places such as gas stations etc. but can run higher at other stores.


----------



## John Cummings

sfwilshire said:


> The GPS quite often showed us going through or beside reservations. Didn't think to stop in any of the stores. Thanks for the tip for future reference.
> 
> Sheila



When I was in Tennessee a couple years ago, cigarettes were quite cheap. I think I paid around $26 for a carton of Marlboro's. Excluding duty free stores, the cheapest I have seen lately was at an Indian reservation in Southern Oklahoma at $18 for a carton of Marlboro's.


----------



## sfwilshire

John Cummings said:


> When I was in Tennessee a couple years ago, cigarettes were quite cheap. I think I paid around $26 for a carton of Marlboro's.



John,

That must have been just before the Governor decided smokers should pay extra taxes. Can't recall the exact amount, but it caused a huge jump. Cheapest you can find them on sale in our part of Tennessee now is about $32 plus sales tax (which is in the 10% range).

Sheila


----------



## John Cummings

sfwilshire said:


> John,
> 
> That must have been just before the Governor decided smokers should pay extra taxes. Can't recall the exact amount, but it caused a huge jump. Cheapest you can find them on sale in our part of Tennessee now is about $32 plus sales tax (which is in the 10% range).
> 
> Sheila



Wow, that makes your prices higher than here in California. The highest I have seen in the US was in New York last month.


----------



## am1

KarenLK said:


> Do you ever go near an Indian reservation? They are a lot cheaper there.



Also illegal and cheating good goverment programs out of the money they need to operate.  Takes police away from more serious issues that affect everyone.


----------



## John Cummings

am1 said:


> Also illegal and cheating good goverment programs out of the money they need to operate.  Takes police away from more serious issues that affect everyone.



There is nothing illegal about buying cigarettes from the Indian reservation stores.


----------



## John Cummings

trinii said:


> Hello,
> I think that the rate in canada and usa are same not very big difference literly same. i order online and i think in that you will get same.
> 
> thanks!!



Their web site specifically says that they ship ONLY to the 50 US states.

Cigarette prices are much higher in Canada.


----------



## kenie

In Canada you would need to have a status card or number in order to purchase cigs "on reserve". Only status indians are supposed to get the tax free price, although when I used to smoke back in the late nineties, I used a friends band number to buy mine...

The same rules apply to buying gas on reserve....status don't pay all the taxes the rest of us would....


----------



## John Cummings

kenie said:


> In Canada you would need to have a status card or number in order to purchase cigs "on reserve". Only status indians are supposed to get the tax free price, although when I used to smoke back in the late nineties, I used a friends band number to buy mine...
> 
> The same rules apply to buying gas on reserve....status don't pay all the taxes the rest of us would....



That is interesting. In the US, anybody can shop on the Indian reservations. You don't need anything. The largest casinos in the country are on Indian reservations. With regards to cigarettes, not all states have cheaper prices on the reservations. California does not, but many states do.


----------



## equitax

*Canadian Marlboro*

Visit the link below before buying a pack of smokes with Marlboro as the name in Canada.  Smokes are over 10 bucks a pack in Canada by now, and "duty free" ones which are not "duty paid - Canada" can't be imported to Canada without paying - you got it - duty!

Stop Smoking!!!







sfwilshire said:


> I'll probably get scolded for even asking, but DH wonders how much his favorite cigs (Marlboro) are going to cost in Canada. He's taking along two cartons, but that won't last him for the 22 days we'll be there.
> 
> Here you can find them for around $31 a carton. We drove past a store that had them for $26 in Georgia or North Carolina Sunday. We should have stopped and bought a carton or two. I know they are much higher in the Northeastern US.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila


----------



## equitax

*Not illegal to buy on the reserve...*

Just illegal to leave the reserve with them unless you have status...



John Cummings said:


> There is nothing illegal about buying cigarettes from the Indian reservation stores.


----------



## BevL

equitax said:


> Just illegal to leave the reserve with them unless you have status...



That was my understanding too.  Basically to avoid black market selling of cigarettes that haven't had taxes imposed on them.

I imagine a pack if you're passing through wouldn't raise eyebrows but buying cartons and taking them on your way might be a problem.  But then I don't smoke so don't have any firsthand knowledge, just going by what a nephew by marriage who is native has told me.


----------



## am1

Only Indians with status may purchase.

http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/bulletins/tt/tob2_2005.html

Not sure how this is beneficial for anyone.


----------



## am1

Allowing cigarettes to be sold at a discount on reservations to people with status that is.


----------



## John Cummings

equitax said:


> Just illegal to leave the reserve with them unless you have status...



It is NOT illegal in the US to buy and take anything off the reservation. The largest factory outlet shopping center in Southern California is Cabazon Outlet Center located on the tribes reservation. They get over 15 million shoppers a year. 

http://www.cabazonoutlets.com/info/tourism.cfm


----------



## Passepartout

Whatever the price, it isn't enough as long a people buy them.
Jim Ricks


----------



## John Cummings

Passepartout said:


> Whatever the price, it isn't enough as long a people buy them.
> Jim Ricks



Idaho is one of the states that has cheap prices at the Indian reservation stores. At least they did when I was there last.


----------



## Passepartout

John Cummings said:


> Idaho is one of the states that has cheap prices at the Indian reservation stores. At least they did when I was there last.



Yeah, they do exempt them from some taxes on the Res. I bought them there when I was addicted. Fortunately that ended over 20 years ago. Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38

OH! I would just like to announce that in 2 weeks i will be two years without a Cigarette...All because of the E-cigarette!

These little things are great products! they come in hundreds of flavors, styles and shapes...And you can get all the Lovely Nicotine you want without worrying about the Tar or Carcinogens of Cigarettes!

OK, so yah, that did sound like an ad...but for the record i work for NO e-cig company...but know many many people in the industry...and have spoken to legislators on behalf of E-cigarettes...if any of you are looking for a safer alternative to cigarettes, let me know, i won't sell ya anything, but i can give you all the information you could EVER need on it


----------



## kenie

In canada each band receives an allotment of cigarettes based on the number of registered members of the reserve.
You are supposed to show your band card and sign when you purchase smokes or gas. This is supposed to control off reserve sales, etc. 
Of course not all rules are followed by everyone..


----------



## kenie

Ridewithme38 said:


> OH! I would just like to announce that in 2 weeks i will be two years without a Cigarette...All because of the E-cigarette!
> 
> These little things are great products! they come in hundreds of flavors, styles and shapes...And you can get all the Lovely Nicotine you want without worrying about the Tar or Carcinogens of Cigarettes!
> 
> OK, so yah, that did sound like an ad...but for the record i work for NO e-cig company...but know many many people in the industry...and have spoken to legislators on behalf of E-cigarettes...if any of you are looking for a safer alternative to cigarettes, let me know, i won't sell ya anything, but i can give you all the information you could EVER need on it



Congrats.... I think it's 2 or 13 years for me now....

I never smoked inside the house and finally just said screw it and quit cold turkey.

kenie


----------



## pedro47

On your next visit to Virginia buy a case from Costco. Great prices.

I am a non smoker.


----------



## cgeidl

*Would you believe $1 a carton*

This is what I paid in1968 for a tax free carton of Marlboros.All you need t do is join the Navy.


----------



## memereDoris

In northern Alberta, cigarettes are ranging from $12-$13.50 per pack of 25.
$96-$108 per carton.  Buying at some of the reserves is not a very good idea in this area.  Some of the bands are isolated and don't necessarily like strangers coming onto their land.


----------



## ricoba

memereDoris said:


> In northern Alberta, cigarettes are ranging from $12-$13.50 per pack of 25.
> $96-$108 per carton.  Buying at some of the reserves is not a very good idea in this area.  Some of the bands are isolated and don't necessarily like strangers coming onto their land.



That is an interesting perspective.  It's been a very long time ago, but I used to visit some remote reserves in Manitoba, and I don't even remember a store in those places. 

And WOW is all I can say about the cost of a deck of smokes!


----------



## easyrider

sfwilshire said:


> I'll probably get scolded for even asking, but DH wonders how much his favorite cigs (Marlboro) are going to cost in Canada. He's taking along two cartons, but that won't last him for the 22 days we'll be there.
> 
> Here you can find them for around $31 a carton. We drove past a store that had them for $26 in Georgia or North Carolina Sunday. We should have stopped and bought a carton or two. I know they are much higher in the Northeastern US.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila



You can get the Marbs at the duty free store before entering Canada. Your allowed 2 cartons. Good luck finding Marbs in Canada. The last pack I bought in Canada was Camel for $12 a pack and that was a few years ago.


----------



## bankr63

kenie said:


> Of course not all rules are followed by everyone..



That's an understatement for Ontario.  We have a cottage on band property and there are a couple of "smoke shops" just over the reserve border line.  We buy our gas and groceries there, and have NEVER seen ANYONE provide a band card for ciggies.  (I don't buy them, haven't smoked for over 20 years now - well except the odd fine Cuban cigar, which are legal here in Canada). The location of these places is setup specifically to sell to non-band consumers.


----------

